# HD4000 Power Trim



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

The motor is an older HD4000, I believe it is an 07. The power trim goes down just fine but it is struggling to lift. Anyone have any ideas? The battery is fully charged and I have tried two different batteries just to rule it out as a low voltage issue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

It's most likely a thompson trim and you should get the new merc trim conversion. My HD sport is an 06 and I just picked up the new merc trim. They started putting them on the 08 and new if I'm not mistaken. The new merc trim is like 750 or 800.


----------

